# widelux wedding pic



## ksmattfish (Jun 25, 2005)

From last weekend.  Shooting the widelux directly into the sun is usually not advised    but this one turned out nice.

camera:  Widelux F6
film:  Arista Pro 125 (Ilford FP4) developed in Diafine
exposure:  f/11 @ 1/250th
handheld


----------



## terri (Jun 25, 2005)

The Widelux is proving its worth at weddings, I see. :thumbup: 

This looks surreal, almost like a movie set, due to the distortion. I am loving those shadows, too. Great shot! I'd be thrilled if I got something like that from a wedding photog. 

Great job.


----------



## Alison (Jun 26, 2005)

I really like this shot, really captues the setting of their wedding and I'm sure they will love it!


----------



## Jamie_Lister (Jul 5, 2005)

wow...i love this wide view.  From an amateur's point of view, shooting a wide shot like this is dramatic.   
Spot on Terri - its like a movie...

Got more?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Jamie_Lister said:
			
		

> - its like a movie...
> 
> Got more?



The actor Jeff Bridges shoots with a Widelux F8.  He put out a book of his photography a while back.  You can see some of his Widelux photos on his website; just search for "Jeff Bridges".  He makes the comment that he likes it because it's more like a movie.

There are lot's more Widelux pics at my website.  Just click on the link below.  If you can't spot the Widelux shots (it should be easy), click the small "i" near the top of the image and you can get some info about the pic like the camera and film used.  Not every image has the info, but at least half do.


----------

